#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Rms roxar

## alexluu

Dear All,
i using the Petrel and RMS for modeling now. the Petrel already ***** but RMS still waiting for new *****. Co, Someone can ***** and share for all to distribute this production.
Thanks and sorry Roxar


AlexluuSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## Mohammed 2009

I have RMS 7.3 ***** but I don't have intesuller for this software. Can you share me this instullar and I can give you the ***** for this version

thanks,

----------


## alexluu

I have the Installer for RMS 9.5, 9.6, 9.7 and RMS 2009 but upload take long time.
I will post it soon for you
Thanks

----------


## Mohammed 2009

Thanks alexluu, these version with *****. please post any version with its *****. I'm waiting you

thanks,

----------


## alexluu

Dear All,
I have the installer only but don't have the ***** for this.
If someone else can share the *****, very usefull.
Thanks 
alexluu

----------


## titolas

The installer of RMS 7.3 please!

----------


## BooD

Anybody, please share any license for rms 7.4 or higher!

I'm can write instruction how use this is license file on any workstation.

----------


## biriant

Please upload the RMS 2009 in the Megaupload please

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear friends!
I've uploaded installer R-MS_9.0.7 for x32 with *****.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass for archiv **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I installed and tested it on WinXP x32 - it works very well.
But in the license file there isn't ***** for module R-MS_Structure  :Frown: 
If anybody has it, share or send it to me, please!

----------


## titolas

Gracias AlexIvan!! Eres un *****.

----------


## Francisco1972

Hi all 
I have tried to run roxar with this ***** and had been impossible to run the program. I do not know if the ***** is complete (if it`s just a license and no more? or there is a missing *****ed file like geomaticLM.exe" which was not included?).
Do I need to change just the name of my computer in the license or is necessary to change another data. 

I would appreciate your help 
Thanks in advance

Francisco
 :Confused:

----------


## AlexIvan

Hi, Francisco1972!
1. Did you in accuracy follow the instruction in the file "readme"?
You need to change ONLY the name of your computer. NOT change another data!

2. It could happen, if on your computer there is Petrel.
I don't know what to do in this case...

----------


## biriant

Thank a lot for your sharing. The software is fully working.

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## AlexIvan

Unfortunately, it isn't fully working... 
There isn't license for R-MS_Structure... :Frown: 
If anybody has it, share or send to me this *****, please!

----------


## Francisco1972

Thanks AlexIvan for your answer 

It seems the problem is because I have running Petrel 2008 on my machine and the license manager creates a new service for Roxar . There is an internal problem with the license manager. But the license file have an address to a file "C: .......geomaticLM" .  which wasn't located in the same directory in my machine during the installation process. because of that I changed the address  in the original license file to the real one in my machine.



If somebody could help me I would appreciate that because I would like to learrn  how to use this software.

Thanks in advance&#161;

----------


## meyssam1983

thank you *AlexIvan* for your good sharing
but I have a problem in license module list,when the RMS is started.
for me when the availability is pushed
a blank (empty) page is appeared,so I don't have any license for different jobs, not just for structural modeling!
please help me in this matter.
Best Regards

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear Meyssam1983!
Do you have Petrel on your computer?
If "yes", I don't know what to do... I'm not a *****er, I'm a user...
If "no":
1.Open LMSTOOLS, on the "Service/License File" tab click on the Configuration using Services toggle;
2.Select the "Config Services" tab on the LMTOOLS dialog and specify the following information:
Name of service (anyone),
Where the lmgrd.exe is located,
Where your license file is located,
Where you want to put the license server log file. (The log file provides useful debugging information if you encounter problems starting the license server.).
Click on the Save Service button to save this information.
Select the Use Services and Start Server at Power Up toggle boxes.
3. Select the "Start/Stop/Reread" tab, then click on the Start Server button to start the license server.
4. Close LMSTOOLS and start RMS.

----------


## pcsmart

All,

It's not a problem even you have petrel & RMS at the same PC. Just stop petrel license server and start RMS license server. You should be able to run RMS then. Do vice versa when you want to run petrel again. That's reason flexlm is called license manager, it is used to manage the license.

Good luck..

----------


## Francisco1972

Thanks all for the usefull information&#161; now I have petrel and roxar runing on my computer;
But some of the modules of Roxar have not license.Please if somebody have a license with full access to all modules of this software, share it. This software is very usefull for geologist

Thanks in advance&#161;

----------


## geologist_wael

This good notes from all members
Thanks for all

----------


## alali

Dear All
I need *charisma* seismic interpretation software.
anyone who has this software,please share it.
thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

If you have roxar tuitorial...please share it...

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear khawar_geo!
After installation you can find all documentation in directory ..\ROXAR\Irap RMS\doc

----------


## blacksea

Dear Colleagues, 
Who has a link to download Roxar *RMS2009*?

----------


## khawar_geo

dear i am feelinig difficulty in data loading and viewing seismic 2D files...


Please guide meSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear farid has software link...
he can help you..request him..or bratek...they are so nice guys...

Regards

----------


## Seruy

There is fitter RMS 2009 but is not present *****

----------


## blacksea

> There is fitter RMS 2009 but is not present *****



Please, show a link for downloading.

----------


## Seruy

Good day dear Colleagues,

----------


## zsh

promgaz: do you have 2009 version? share it and we will fix your problem
on post your e-mail if you do not want to share it public

----------


## MikeSyb

Good day dear Colleagues,
I am very need roxar tuitorial, if you have it...please share.

----------


## blacksea

> RMS 2009 not to be started without *****. The old licence from 9.0.7 does not approach.



In RMS2009 VENDOR  geomaticLM?

----------


## Seruy

Well I will make a link on rapidshare

----------


## blacksea

> Unfortunately, it isn't fully working... 
> There isn't license for R-MS_Structure...
> If anybody has it, share or send to me this *****, please!



On a month you license will be sufficient?
Add to license file and try...

FEATURE rms_structure geomaticLM 9.00 17-mar-2009 999 67D1E569FCD0 \
	SIGN2="1DE2 D841 F94B 5963 A972 001C 8C45 B3DC 4F67 8CE4 06C4 \
	55D6 EF99 8173 A7A8 15B2 58E2 B611 2DDD 5500 20DF 3F62 3CF3 \
	E17E 518A 976F C0F5 D5C8 A84E EB2F"

N.B.
The license was generated for hostid = ANY

----------


## AlexIvan

> Add to license file and try...



It works very well! Thank you very much!
Only one month is insufficiently...

----------


## blacksea

> It works very well! Thank you very much!
> Only one month is insufficiently...



By this time, I hope, will be RMS2009     :Smile:  

In the first option its public license (up to 5-jan-2052) I have not included (except rms_structure) and rms_fracperm. 
Do you have a license rms_fracperm?

----------


## AlexIvan

> In its public license (up to 5-jan-2052) I have not included (except rms_structure) and rms_fracperm. 
> Do you have a license rms_fracperm?



I have this license file, but there is the license for fracperm:
_FEATURE rms_fracperm geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 0BE8575B582C \
	SIGN2="125E D035 4E8C 3A90 E394 E429 6DAF 6041 9454 F5C4 4972 \


	C5B1 745B 32B2 DB2D 0067 3564 6152 0A64 1E7F F0C1 DCD3 1662 \
	5616 D737 306E 2121 65FC BB00 CB93"_  :Confused: See More: Rms roxar

----------


## blacksea

> I have this license file, but there is the license for fracperm:
> _FEATURE rms_fracperm geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 0BE8575B582C \
> 	SIGN2="125E D035 4E8C 3A90 E394 E429 6DAF 6041 9454 F5C4 4972 \
> 	C5B1 745B 32B2 DB2D 0067 3564 6152 0A64 1E7F F0C1 DCD3 1662 \
> 	5616 D737 306E 2121 65FC BB00 CB93"_



Yes, this is my license (second option). All OK.
This license is valid for Windows32/64, Linux32/64, SUN, SGI

----------


## Seruy

Rms 2009

----------


## AlexIvan

> This license is valid for Windows32/64, Linux32/64, SUN, SGI



Thank you very much! I use Win32, it works OK!

----------


## blacksea

> Here the reference for downloading RMS 2009.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> password:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you very much! 
A tentative decision is 
(details, I wrote to you by e-mail)

----------


## bratek

> Thank you very much! 
> A tentative decision is 
> (details, I wrote to you by e-mail)



It is look like Petrel, is not it?
Please share to me, I need it for my project.
Thank you so much Blacksea and  Promgaz.

My email: bratek76@gmail.com

----------


## khawar_geo

Please if someone has the help files course or the manuals for the roxar please share it..



smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## fuahmad

Progaz





> Here the reference for downloading RMS 2009.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> password:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Can you upload it on other sites.....like megauploader, ifile or rapidshare. :Big Grin: 
Thank you....for the fix ... :Confused: 
Blacksea,
Can you share. My email is fuahmad@hotmail.com

----------


## Francisco1972

Could anybody share this new RMS2009 with *****? 


Thanks in advance!

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear Blacksea
is it possible for you to share the ***** of RMS 2009 to others.
I don't place my email because it is opposite to the aim of this site.
God bless you

----------


## Seruy

At me at present is not present ***** for RMS 2009

----------


## bratek

> At me at present is not present ***** for RMS 2009



Any way thank you so much Promgaz.
Hope that Blacksea or someone can share a fix for it soon.

Cheers,

----------


## oil man

could anyone post ***** for rms 2009 ,i need it or full license of rms 9.0.7 .thanks! 


my email  oil2man@hotmail.comSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## bgptlmzyh

could anyone post ***** for rms 2009 ,i need it or full license of rms 9.0.7 too .thanks!
my email: bgptlmzyl@hotmail.com

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear Oil_man!
Installer 9.0.7 x32 with ***** you can take here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
***** for Structure module you can take here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Thanks a lot to Blacksea!!!

----------


## blacksea

Trial license for R\M\S\2009   (Windows32/64,Linux32/64,SUN,SGI)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Passwd.:  Blacksea(smngs)

----------


## bratek

> Trial license for R\M\S\2009   (Windows32/64,Linux32/64,SUN,SGI)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Passwd.:  Blacksea(smngs)



Dear Blacksea!
*Please give RM\S is working as long as you can!*
Never forget your helps
All the best for you.
Regards,
Bratek

----------


## AlexIvan

> Trial license for R\M\S\2009   (Windows32/64,Linux32/64,SUN,SGI)



Thank you *very very much!!!*
But why only one month??? It is insufficiently...

----------


## zsh

blacksea, i don't understand your games... having license generator and posting licenses for a week, for a month. why don't you make long license?

----------


## ppcon

Please create a long-term license

----------


## blacksea

> blacksea, i don't understand your games... having license generator and posting licenses for a week, for a month. why don't you make long license?



Your opinion does not interest me

Your Promise :
"promgaz: do you have 2009 version? share it and we will fix your problem"

It is time to perform ...

----------


## ppcon

blacksea  
Please give me a long time license, thanks
mail：250006222@163.com

----------


## blacksea

> Thank you *very very much!!!*
> But why only one month??? It is insufficiently...



Please, thoroughly test it. Some menus and modes are inactive.
I need a list of inactive options. 
I do not work with the software Roxar. 
With this license, of course, will operate all versions of RMS 9.xxx

----------


## AlexIvan

> Some menus and modes are inactive.







> With this license, of course, will operate all versions of RMS 9.xxx



You are absolutely right.

I installed it with your license file and in R/M/S 2009 following options don't work:  :Frown: 
Horizon mapping
Isochore mapping
Property mapping
Fault modelling
Stratigraphic modelling
Horison simulation
Time/Depth convert
2D Volumetric
Local grid update

May be something else, I don't know...

But in the version 9.0.7 all these options (except Local grid update) work very perfectly with your new license file!
It's very strange... :Confused:

----------


## blacksea

> You are absolutely right.
> 
> I installed it with your license file and in R/M/S 2009 following options don't work: 
> Horizon mapping
> Isochore mapping
> Property mapping
> Fault modelling
> Stratigraphic modelling
> Horison simulation
> ...



Everything will be OK. I would add FEATURE 
See More: Rms roxar

----------


## n56

In that license it is activated only 15 modules. In image it is more !!!!! (21) ;-)

----------


## blacksea

> In that license it is activated only 15 modules. In image it is more !!!!! (21) ;-)



Yes, last image is a full license 

View e-mail at ru-board

----------


## meyssam1983

excuse me Blacksea
but what do you mean in: *View e-mail at ru-board*

----------


## blacksea

> excuse me Blacksea
> but what do you mean in: *View e-mail at ru-board*



Sorry, this message only for the N56. 
I wrote him a response in another forum

----------


## bratek

> Sorry, this message only for the N56. 
> I wrote him a response in another forum




Blacksea,
Please help me RMS.
Have a good weekend to you.
Regards,
Bratek

----------


## titolas

> Dear friends!
> I've uploaded installer R-MS_9.0.7 for x32 with *****.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



I can't get the pass from the link you provided, I't doesn't work. Can you put it another time??? 
Thank's!

----------


## fuahmad

Dear Bro Blacksea, 
Can you upload to megaupload, mediafire or rapidshare.
I am not able to download from depositfiles. I am downloading since 18th Feb and still it is downloaded only 155 mb.
Thank you.......
FA
fuahmad@hotmail.com





> Everything will be OK. I would add FEATURE

----------


## AlexIvan

> I can't get the pass from the link you provided, I't doesn't work.



Dear titolas!
This link is right! Try again!

----------


## AlexIvan

> Everything will be OK. I would add FEATURE



Dear Blacksea!
When could you add FEATURE? I would like to try all possibilities till March, 19th...

----------


## Francisco1972

Could Anybody post Roxar 2009 Installation in other server like megaupload or rapidshare?. I had been trying to copy with the link you supplied here but it seems the file is too long and the loading process is interrupted again and again without copying the entire file. 

It seems the solution for this software is in the hands of people that are in the business of selling *****ed software (Rumanians), they are supplying provisional solutions to catch clients that have the necessity of using the software with all the active modules for a long time.

----------


## bratek

To Francisco1972,

If you have License or Path for RMS_2009, please share to me!
I will try reupload for you installer files.

Cheers,

My email: Bratek76@gmail.com

----------


## ballad88

Ok. 


I have *****ed RMS 2009, I tested it, just ok.See More: Rms roxar

----------


## fuahmad

Ballad88
Thank you for coming. 




> Ok. 
> I have *****ed RMS 2009, I tested it, just ok.



Please upload it along with 2009 installers. :Wink: 
FA

----------


## biriant

Could you upload in Megaupload plaase ?

----------


## AlexIvan

> I have *****ed RMS 2009, I tested it, just ok.



Dear Ballad!
Please upload it on megauload or rapidshare.
Thanks.

----------


## fuahmad

Hope he will keep his word.
FA

----------


## Mohammed 2009

ballad88,
Please upload ***** along with RMS 2009 installers. thanks for help us

----------


## fuahmad

Hello Ballad88




> Ok. 
> I have *****ed RMS 2009, I tested it, just ok.



Where are you ? Can you upload rms2009 in mediafire.
FA

----------


## cblang

> Ok. 
> I have *****ed RMS 2009, I tested it, just ok.



Thanks. I am expect.

----------


## yanethgc

Hi! Thanks a lot for the program...could you please give me the password??? the link doesn't work...Thanks again...

----------


## yanethgc

hehe...forget it...Now I understood what the pass is...Thanks.

----------


## Francisco1972

Could anybody post RMS 2009 & license file; Any body have a solution for this software, please post it in rapidshare or megaupload.

Thanks in advance

----------


## qjphf

could anyone post ***** for rms 2009 ,i need it or full license of rms 9.0.7 .thanks! 
my email qjphf@hotmail.com

----------


## AlexIvan

> could anyone post ***** for rms 2009 ,i need it or full license of rms 9.0.7 .thanks! 
> my email qjphf@hotmail.com



Dear qjphf!
Installer R-MS_9.0.7 for x32 with ***** you can take here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But in the license file there isn't ***** for module R-MS_StructureSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## ahmadogly

Please I need the password to unzip the file. if you can give to me here fine if not please send it into my email ahmed_kernaf85@yahoo.com

Thank you

----------


## ahmadogly

Please can any one give me the password of the zip file 

thanks

----------


## thangde

Hi Blaksea! pls generate a RMS2009 license gain because the old one expired date. Thank in advance.

----------


## DronYA

Hi to all. 
What about licenses on new Tempest 6.5? I have installation package and update of this software.

----------


## zsh

DronYA, share the installer

----------


## biriant

Please upload and share the installation in megaupload. Thank's

----------


## DronYA

I can sent it by e-mail. Write it to me by private massage. I don't have permanent i-net connection yet.

----------


## fuahmad

Hi bro Blacksea,





> On a month you license will be sufficient?
> Add to license file and try...
> 
> FEATURE rms_structure geomaticLM 9.00 17-mar-2009 999 67D1E569FCD0 \
> 	SIGN2="1DE2 D841 F94B 5963 A972 001C 8C45 B3DC 4F67 8CE4 06C4 \
> 	55D6 EF99 8173 A7A8 15B2 58E2 B611 2DDD 5500 20DF 3F62 3CF3 \
> 	E17E 518A 976F C0F5 D5C8 A84E EB2F"
> 
> N.B.
> The license was generated for hostid = ANY



Can you please generate rms_str license. My project will be zero. 
Than you,
FA

----------


## tembakuls

Hi thangde...I need your email...please...
Or can cantact me at tembakuls@yahoo.com
I think I can Help you about roxar...

----------


## tembakuls

Hi thangde...I need your email...please...
Or can cantact me at tembakuls@yahoo.com
I think I can Help you about roxar...

----------


## blacksea

> Hi bro Blacksea,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please generate rms_str license. My project will be zero. 
> Than you,
> FA



FEATURE rms_structure geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 E2B2C253A96C \
	ISSUER=Blacksea(smngs) NOTICE="For fuahmad(www.egpet.net)" \
	START=24-mar-2009 SIGN2="0E32 2716 800E 19D3 E2A1 C2BA 2CE3 \
	3AF5 E6AC CECC 41F4 3EF9 1CC3 B25A 4B3E 0DF6 3DAB EC84 CD74 \
	D61C 2142 19B4 3A81 9156 9A5F C9DE 7DDB 7CFF 4B44 7137"

----------


## alexluu

Dear Blacksea
i add the test as:

FEATURE rms_structure geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 E2B2C253A96C \
            SIGN2="0E32 2716 800E 19D3 E2A1 C2BA 2CE3 \
            3AF5 E6AC CECC 41F4 3EF9 1CC3 B25A 4B3E 0DF6 3DAB EC84 CD74 \
            D61C 2142 19B4 3A81 9156 9A5F C9DE 7DDB 7CFF 4B44 7137"
but it was not work for structure license


Please hepl me out of this
Thanks
alexluuSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## blacksea

> Dear Blacksea
> i add the test as:
> 
> FEATURE rms_structure geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 E2B2C253A96C \
>             SIGN2="0E32 2716 800E 19D3 E2A1 C2BA 2CE3 \
>             3AF5 E6AC CECC 41F4 3EF9 1CC3 B25A 4B3E 0DF6 3DAB EC84 CD74 \
>             D61C 2142 19B4 3A81 9156 9A5F C9DE 7DDB 7CFF 4B44 7137"
> but it was not work for structure license
> Please hepl me out of this
> ...



ISSUER?  START ?  NOTICE?
Must be fully licensed copy

----------


## alexluu

thanks you so much, 
it work perfectly.

----------


## thangde

> 5-jan-2052 999  - this is my copyright for Flexlm license



Yes this is your license!

----------


## obama

Chu thangde luon ra khoi day di nha!

----------


## n56

hi blacksea,
As it is possible to see the full license rms2009? :Wink:

----------


## blacksea

> hi blacksea,
> As it is possible to see the full license rms2009?



Sorry, but personally I do not plan to put in the  Public full License

----------


## n56

ok, Thanks

----------


## fuahmad

Hello Bro Blacksea





> Sorry, but personally I do not plan to put in the  Public full License



Okay thanks, I know you're a good guy.
FA
fuahmad@hotmail.com

----------


## osmanrashid

I installed it and it works fine, many thanks to you AlexIvan for your great help,
do you or does any body have Gocad 2.1.5 or 2.1.6 with ***** please?

Thanks

Osman

----------


## salahsalah

I get RMS from megauploap , it's  ziped but i don't have the PW to extract it
some one can help me please

----------


## csm101

Can you give me a hint how you managed generate SIGN2 for features *without* *****?

CSM101 - CSM7777@mail.com

----------


## alexluu

Cam on. Thang de nhe

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## gundul

thanks BlackSea,
the whole RMS9.0 is working fine with fracperm and newstructural model,
You can generate (ISSUE) lic as if you re working to Roxar (I supposed),
please ISSUE the 2009 version too, so we can bring the office works home  :Big Grin: 
I have a 2009 company licence but generated for specific computer host
I can post that if you need it to make the 2009 lic issue...
and I hope you ll be generous to issue Roxar tempest or Voxart lic

regards,

----------


## blacksea

*gundul*

You can change the MAC address on your computer and work from home with a corporate license

----------


## slb_expert

anybody can share rms 2009 license! This week i'm very much in-need of rms 2009. Thanks in advance 
My email: slb_expert@yahoo.com

----------


## fuahmad

Bro CSM,




> FEATURE rms_structure geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-



Great of you to have you helped me. Should I just copy it to the lic of Alexluu and use. Is that ok?
Thanks a lot once again.
FA

----------


## csm101

fuahmad, I think lic you refer as Alexluu is actuall Blacksea (date year for feature is 2052). If so, just add feature Blacksea create for struc module to end of lic file. DO NOT modify the structure or contents. Just add at end of file.

----------


## alexluu

Dear All,
Please use this for your license:

SERVER computer_name any 
VENDOR geomaticLM "C:\Program Files\Roxar\simulation\bin\flexnet\v11.4\Windows_N  T\geomaticLM"

# IRAP RMS v.9.0.xxx

FEATURE rms_facies geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 FAB7AD4B0658 \
	SIGN2="1D7C 17A5 6003 0B1C 0964 BC73 E1E5 0172 1C7B E9A5 876D \
	A716 735C 0F74 41B7 1E5A 34DB 326B EFD0 5CDF EE8E 2DE5 BA2E \
	899A 7340 309B CB5F A4B5 24CD 7F9D"
FEATURE rms_geoplex geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 4BAFDCC94F7E \
	SIGN2="0F0A E048 5337 45B0 3119 4BB3 5CDE A03B BBE9 6BCA FFA9 \
	DE30 9AA4 5A45 3D60 002D 8F90 F512 EEAE 3577 EFF6 5CB0 AB09 \
	FD03 762D F1D2 EAA1 F03A 1E24 4460"
FEATURE rms_petrophysics geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 EEAF344388AC \
	SIGN2="0710 E9CF EA38 2C12 6B1D E944 7FC3 68BB 21B9 5BBB C95A \
	2E08 534E A34D 8B4A 066F D54C 53EC F4FA D953 90F0 039D 0D4F \
	6F73 CBF0 D99A 00E1 5B67 D156 C10A"
FEATURE rms_fluvial_facies geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 \
	E713B16240BD SIGN2="1A37 8149 4AB0 627F 3570 44B7 1C22 F052 \
	4B78 0685 59CB 7974 A8B3 64BD 4854 0543 19E4 181C 22BA 873F \
	9662 06F1 DDA1 D741 D5AD 9BF4 15B2 3E66 6711 40BE"
FEATURE rms_fluvial_barriers geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 \
	03595B846926 SIGN2="0D5B 0F15 5DE2 EE73 162F F72B 6B5C 4B4F \
	D31D 546E F787 D435 E888 F769 1176 1C51 BAE4 47FE F830 0572 \
	1DB9 6A0D 474C 8A3E 59E9 B9C7 EE77 6C7E 5554 535F"
FEATURE rms_fluvial_grid geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 C7D12FFD122C \
	SIGN2="0CBE 7F25 FFBE 7254 6E44 9160 DE1D 9540 8D9F 18E0 5053 \
	79E9 5010 6507 351D 1684 CB66 8C2C 8170 FF58 9D24 B6A2 806D \
	BECE 8B4C 723C A3D2 9D7C 48AC FAD5"
FEATURE rms_geoform geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 A37F1A25641D \
	SIGN2="017F DAD7 6D35 0404 E4F0 A2FD EBBA 0636 01AE 93BF 4542 \
	68BD D71C 02C8 DAFA 1DAA 1BF7 5970 A0A4 AC08 0FFB 8C2D 0D4E \
	F640 0DCC 1840 D996 8207 11FA DE23"
FEATURE rms_geoplex geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 4BAFDCC94F7E \
	SIGN2="0F0A E048 5337 45B0 3119 4BB3 5CDE A03B BBE9 6BCA FFA9 \
	DE30 9AA4 5A45 3D60 002D 8F90 F512 EEAE 3577 EFF6 5CB0 AB09 \
	FD03 762D F1D2 EAA1 F03A 1E24 4460"
FEATURE rms_geomod geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 C5877D1DE3D8 \
	SIGN2="1AC1 ABCE 12A9 1587 0550 D105 CFC8 4D26 B4E3 6ACF C1C3 \
	0366 2D53 1BA5 2463 05F3 156B 6B0E 400E B18C C2DB 7518 8F17 \
	D98D 9912 CA8A ADCD E337 D73A E18D"
FEATURE rms_gmpp geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 56A5BD082488 \
	SIGN2="0FF9 5FB0 F1EC B529 97C6 6906 6FC2 B51A C1E5 7EB1 F6C1 \
	F330 AF43 AC48 4B6E 044E E423 4AED 2869 175D 55F6 5AA8 89F3 \
	7A9A 7AF4 409B 6BF4 9E95 C768 60FC"
FEATURE rms_tgsim geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 BF39352D219D \
	SIGN2="1856 1BA9 981C 0FAB 94E8 127F 61FD FA4C EB16 F00B D4D8 \
	400E D04C 203D 4967 026A F88C E916 555E AE85 4034 C257 9237 \
	6E57 CDEF 538F 40ED 06BF 3A47 1791"
FEATURE rms_indicators geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 AE4B82D3613C \
	SIGN2="0922 FBA7 05CA 8D01 5EB7 C6E9 A6C0 5CB0 757E A461 36C2 \
	0907 D64D 23C4 C68F 0782 D686 4D91 A463 12AF 7EDB 9CD4 29A0 \
	6D21 9D3E 78F7 A35E 18C1 F658 3231"
FEATURE rms_uncertainty geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 9FD444F462AD \
	SIGN2="1ED4 BAEC EE94 8F2D 1B62 770B 261A BD46 C4CA 2C33 015C \
	D7E1 2F7A 0BD7 FED7 0D13 940E CAE9 D88B 4B28 2E41 2A4A 03AF \
	E65E 2117 3B7C 021E BDF5 1D79 7360"
FEATURE rms_flowsim_exe geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 47DD52A18C72 \
	SIGN2="0B1B 1571 4EF3 3B36 3CC6 E9C3 6779 2FBC 88F0 9A46 9CC7 \
	AA74 94C2 C67F 6096 1DD4 DFD3 D221 D1B9 CAB3 0DD2 F416 5063 \
	763F D8D6 2F98 7417 8398 6F69 D82F"
FEATURE rms_mappingkriging geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 \
	FE6B15CBCEF6 SIGN2="150D F758 1D58 387B BE02 9BAE E884 382D \
	41E3 A6F4 8689 CE4D F16C F1E7 4B36 022D 6655 53C6 C1D6 F10E \
	A6AB 239B 0E69 4A78 E84F A6EA 69D9 955C 7651 F43D"
FEATURE rms_wellplan_exe geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 81A197081D82 \
	SIGN2="0DEC 3933 51D6 3C64 8F7F 34E8 6D90 DFF3 1A8D EBF5 183D \
	1916 B638 0943 47DA 1572 63D7 67AF 17D2 C7E0 C600 80E2 FBB7 \
	329E 0BCE 19F7 61A8 A86D 4B7A 6172"
FEATURE rms_geosteering geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 342BB7DC8498 \
	SIGN2="0F9F 7A60 0AA2 D496 7F66 CA43 C566 30BE 84F4 B268 1AC6 \
	6BCB 9FF8 E6DD AC48 075C E2C4 0A51 1599 0E7C FFA1 5085 7B0B \
	4223 E1A4 504B 04EE A444 A968 0124"
FEATURE rms_openspirit geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 DF81A7B84D75 \
	SIGN2="0E45 68BB 5D0F 4BDB 601E 2D2D 67F7 96F6 60A2 8FE4 21AF \
	034D EA54 50AB 2D8B 08B9 02D4 9A24 7A6C D315 49CE 361F 01E9 \
	764C AD5A 04B4 0717 97E6 865C 3303"
FEATURE rms_faultseal geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 F600A3C0F1BC \
	SIGN2="04E6 D845 9F00 FCD4 ED98 E4DE 6B49 64D1 FB28 C99D FD17 \
	B206 D567 4BE9 B29A 1879 5551 74C7 7459 4AC0 7706 2B2F EA0C \
	6829 7B98 F292 23A4 3D48 7A78 E19D"
FEATURE rms_openworks geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 79DDF3AEE3F5 \
	SIGN2="0CC6 575E 41E6 6EC5 9AB1 9EAC 689D FF52 3060 490D 5C38 \
	F169 539D B5A4 8DF0 19C4 1FB4 89FF 08B7 E607 D7CE 6A4C 8AEB \
	9A18 8781 0E33 3517 F4EF 83E8 CC2F"
FEATURE rms_wellstrat geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 E51BA7D3EFD3 \
	SIGN2="18DB F435 B96A 86DF D080 38D9 301E B3D5 6E3C D0A6 5689 \
	AB8B 5595 2CD3 EE75 12F6 62D4 C6A8 9472 CA7B 5975 8156 B1F6 \
	B6C3 DFCC 4F69 25DE EC55 4974 244C"
FEATURE rms_simgrid1 geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 3EFF55AA473B \
	SIGN2="12BA D91F 3F9E 54C4 A9A0 99A2 6F26 3719 5891 A38C DA97 \
	5EA7 A655 EF5F 7B78 0EF9 EF7F 97E2 30B6 5598 109E B4BD 9177 \
	FD97 EC39 CEEC ECE3 3965 AAEE 33D2"
FEATURE rms_simgrid2 geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 3D8055AB473B \
	SIGN2="0B3D 0440 E6B5 9D3D 2E42 5223 DB57 2D4D 81B9 1B88 9660 \
	CD1E 376D EFF8 E422 1406 13BE F241 4446 C83C 1159 935F 665D \
	FA74 739E 7A2F 66C6 92F8 0E3E FCD8"
FEATURE rms_iksim geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 B2F3462E2A94 \
	SIGN2="02D0 AA04 123A E4E8 F29E 44A8 9975 7156 2CB9 8DB0 E073 \
	9995 D01C B173 515B 0FB6 3996 4361 B152 682D 9D42 C1B3 22E7 \
	FA4C 0DC4 FEF6 77D5 9101 4DAB 0722"
FEATURE rms_flowsim geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 8387E8CC5D9A \
	SIGN2="0EBE C9C1 D768 E0F9 62BB 2ED9 069B 31A5 A4B6 2D95 335E \
	6033 3284 FEBC 8205 1A95 8D17 F702 3745 D3B0 4AB4 6B28 0EEA \
	DD91 FE4B 49D2 9CE7 68AB 5ADF FF30"
FEATURE rms_stream geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 B0FA9C6601C6 \
	SIGN2="1802 E79D 5AEF AAD1 D8A1 B695 83AD 4C92 A425 8D7D 55FF \
	EE78 0350 EDCF 9436 0733 733F 5A27 8FA3 8D3A B459 8505 554B \
	9095 3147 4E87 7E36 5852 5C76 AC7A"
FEATURE rms_wpm geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 0977ABEA20D3 \
	SIGN2="1223 1F2F 623C 6515 2200 E627 B79B A8DF DB7D 3C71 AC47 \
	A7AA 9A64 7E01 DB17 1359 5DD8 A03A 3D25 B101 447D 40EB F5CB \
	76B0 7E8B 78A2 08AD 7985 12AB DC40"
FEATURE rms_open geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 C4EB77D4EE71 \
	SIGN2="1B58 B22D A5E6 6DAE 41FA 5C07 3DB8 45B5 1AB8 AC65 7FD4 \
	64B4 B29B 0DAD 03CE 0A37 7864 0F7A 8D7A 8FEE 282C BA98 2478 \
	76B9 A846 67E6 3A1F BEB9 DD51 93AF"
FEATURE rms_wellplan geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 2D395E6D4741 \
	SIGN2="1720 FB6C DC45 2139 FACA 2BCA C9C5 C89F 244B 12BC D6E2 \
	83AF 26AB 1575 6EF6 144D 9709 ADCB 812B 64C4 9CA4 AE4D 6CE5 \
	D270 5653 E711 80EF 8F03 929F 93B9"
FEATURE rms_fracperm geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 0BE8575B582C \
	SIGN2="125E D035 4E8C 3A90 E394 E429 6DAF 6041 9454 F5C4 4972 \
	C5B1 745B 32B2 DB2D 0067 3564 6152 0A64 1E7F F0C1 DCD3 1662 \
	5616 D737 306E 2121 65FC BB00 CB93"
FEATURE rms_witsml geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 78EB5275F3CB \
	SIGN2="0584 02A7 79D3 5574 22A5 92D6 8A5F BDD5 45BF D9C4 BF1F \
	2F82 8EE6 0A34 B1A1 17DE 7E96 AC61 7A37 773B C07A B30B C15D \
	2D23 C554 8D41 3F81 D5EC C3FF DE67"
FEATURE rms_geoframe geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 6AE75C672935 \
	SIGN2="0641 28FA 250C 76DD 5D5F 452C 9F82 3E03 A0E6 0AFE D6DA \
	FB99 6C5B D6AA E06D 0681 D2EA 47F8 72D5 931C CA55 84C2 798F \
	9600 D40C BBB0 CA13 6D12 A4BA ECA6"
FEATURE rms_petrosim geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 C4379BBB7112 \
	SIGN2="04D4 CE41 9B64 5C0B E361 A0D2 5727 58CC 1E12 05F0 40B7 \
	81A9 B98F F102 8F06 0772 108B 7398 879F 662A F8DD BD46 CEA2 \
	2022 6E7B 24C1 1B2B A515 7F65 7089"
FEATURE rms_contsim geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 6E62EAA83CC5 \
	SIGN2="070A F037 30FD 1557 EDFC BE89 00BC 97ED E892 0F9D 4DFD \
	C1BB 417A 58C2 245B 1BC2 62F4 595D 6F04 20CE 96D0 77B9 098D \
	261E AF75 D9A9 5AD1 F524 6E52 5627"
FEATURE rms_common geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 A53D572BD7D8 \
	SIGN2="1B47 D83C A35B B51F 13EB 9725 E5E9 0630 DEB8 EB64 45C7 \
	B021 87BF C462 7F8A 112B 4C22 D075 8F84 24CE 793B F565 BDBB \
	24C7 9343 F116 6414 A0FC 6266 A38E"
FEATURE rms_sismod geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 99B28999F7D0 \
	SIGN2="0BB3 1307 BE2D 6597 983B E5D4 D7CD 0858 2562 8A0B E63B \
	CC52 22BE 1055 8BB9 1F27 5C1F E35B 7F97 BB45 1516 9264 2691 \
	30AF 2C31 5E6C F0B1 16E2 C35F 07CA"
FEATURE rms_winnt geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 AD94291E05EF \
	SIGN2="0F8C 322D AEBF 85E5 0DB8 C84A 3341 18E2 3749 643C 8CEF \
	8DDB 82B1 EE02 0C08 0E88 29FC 7E09 D1D9 435C 1BB7 AF1B 5088 \
	08F3 FA4E 64DF CEA0 E890 E01F 0D32"
FEATURE rms_btm geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 682BBAEA20C7 \
	SIGN2="13A1 9C44 894E FFBE EC2A F75D 744D 198C 3B61 5266 921F \
	AC6F C493 02A6 8C05 0384 A698 4BFC 82F5 4927 95AB FD3E C1FF \
	DADF 25D3 D46C C5B1 24B7 A616 6DD0"
FEATURE rms_base geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 E2BA8A58C7B7 \
	SIGN2="02D9 00F7 578E EA77 7608 D573 31B7 111F 301C E251 83DB \
	7FBF 4443 3EE2 02FC 15FB 1044 3157 CD88 E03B 9B0F F0D1 6014 \
	FD2F E3CF 77F3 CF12 99F0 696C B2E0"
FEATURE rms_sgi geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 037BC2DE2098 \
	SIGN2="0223 9C43 C23C D9DD 6A0A D237 DB02 D140 DF6E 2E97 59AC \
	2792 8714 287A 5104 0CCA E75B 47D0 06D1 CBBB 3C6C A840 E0DA \
	6340 8273 369C B751 50DC 9648 1BF0"
FEATURE rms_sun geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 001BADDD20C6 \
	SIGN2="131D AA3C 842B 9EDA 466F 45A7 9D0B 28C0 9B1B BC99 3E94 \
	473B 69B2 0499 5F9C 15A8 C65D 79D6 6FC7 5DC6 0EA6 6A11 4C66 \
	7A09 BA3C 27ED 44CA 823F 1275 AC9E"
FEATURE rms_linux geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 66EB6DE0E29B \
	SIGN2="11AE 6E7F B9A6 A5CC 54D1 CC16 46C9 4D62 DE8D C0B3 1B21 \
	9E54 B872 6DA6 4731 1B75 7D75 F1F0 1511 C981 86A2 F6CD AF74 \
	86F2 1CD5 36E2 8135 65A1 66A4 4645"
FEATURE rms_structure geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 B6CA98FBFFF1 \
	SIGN2="00D4 458B 503A DE98 9159 B539 A59F 88ED 8BAF 7728 3E6F \
	65A9 AB0F 6C13 20FA 0C3E FB19 19E3 8B9B 935E 61A4 BC47 7A17 \
	8213 691F E937 9B9D 428F 6A54 48BA"
FEATURE rms_fracperm geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 0BE8575B582C \
	SIGN2="125E D035 4E8C 3A90 E394 E429 6DAF 6041 9454 F5C4 4972 \
	C5B1 745B 32B2 DB2D 0067 3564 6152 0A64 1E7F F0C1 DCD3 1662 \
	5616 D737 306E 2121 65FC BB00 CB93"

Thanks
Alexluu

----------


## MLT

PLease share if somebody have iMANAGE *****

----------


## blacksea

> Dear All,
> Please use this for your license:
> 
> .............
> Thanks
> Alexluu



You could not make link to the license, rather than show it on the forum?

----------


## slb_expert

hi blacksea

can you share rms 2009 license to me? im very much need this week. thank you very much. my email: slb_expert@yahoo.com

----------


## gundul

hi slb expert, are you working for slb?
and maybe you want to know more about newstructural model or other feature in RMS and then you ll try to bring the idea into petrel? 
there s so many slb installer and ***** is removed from the server, I supposed some member here is working for SIS (slb)....
moderator, please find the guy

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear all
I start working with RMS2009 but its licence is expired befor finishing.
so I am in air!!!
because I can't continue by any older version.
JUST HELP ME AND OTHERS WHO MAY HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM.
thanks for your coorporation.

----------


## fuahmad

Hi Bro CSm,




> fuahmad, I think lic you refer as Alexluu is actuall Blacksea (date year for feature is 2052). If so, just add feature Blacksea create for struc module to end of lic file. DO NOT modify the structure or contents. Just add at end of file.



Iam sorry, it is your license and thank you a million.
You hve actually done a great job.
There was  a problem. Actually the daemon down errors are due to incorrect vendor path.


Thanks
FASee More: Rms roxar

----------


## kbh3004

I have a problem with its license:
*1. If I use* :

SERVER JAMES any
VENDOR geomaticLM "C:\Program Files\Roxar\simulation\bin\flexnet\v11.4\Windows_N  T\geomaticLM"

# IRAP RMS v.9.0.xxx

FEATURE rms_facies geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 FAB7AD4B0658 \
	SIGN2="1D7C 17A5 6003 0B1C 0964 BC73 E1E5 0172 1C7B E9A5 876D \
	A716 735C 0F74 41B7 1E5A 34DB 326B EFD0 5CDF EE8E 2DE5 BA2E \
	899A 7340 309B CB5F A4B5 24CD 7F9D"...........................

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

So on screen: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*2. If I change the license to :*

SERVER JAMES any 1111        (OR 8888 - used for Ptrel)
VENDOR geomaticLM 

# IRAP RMS v.9.0.7

There will be a broblem:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

May be this is because of a conflict between ROXAR and PETREL.
Could sb help me, please!

----------


## gepachir

> I have a problem with its license:
> *1. If I use* :
> 
> SERVER JAMES any
> VENDOR geomaticLM "C:\Program Files\Roxar\simulation\bin\flexnet\v11.4\Windows_N  T\geomaticLM"
> 
> # IRAP RMS v.9.0.xxx
> 
> FEATURE rms_facies geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 FAB7AD4B0658 \
> ...



Hi try this :

Change 

VENDOR geomaticLM "C:\Program Files\Roxar\simulation\bin\flexnet\v11.4\Windows_N  T\geomaticLM"

with this :

VENDOR geomaticLM "C:\Program Files\ROXAR\FLEXlm 11.3 Win32\geomaticLM"

Set variable name : LM_LICENSE_FILE and variable value : @localhost

I had the same problem. This was what I did. Roxar 9.0.7 ran well afterward.

----------


## kbh3004

Can you tell me how to set LM_LICENSE_FILE? Thank you!

----------


## gepachir

> Can you tell me how to set LM_LICENSE_FILE? Thank you!



Go to : Start/Control Panel/ System/Advanced/Environment Variables

In the user Variable box you will find LM_LICENSE_FILE, highlight LM_LICENSE_FILE and then click Edit and 
set Variable name : LM_LICENSE_FILE and Variable value :@localhost. 
Click OK to save it.

Good luck.

----------


## thangde

SERVER JAMES any
VENDOR geomaticLM

# IRAP RMS v.9.0.xxx

FEATURE rms_facies geomaticLM 9.00 5-jan-2052 999 FAB7AD4B0658 \
SIGN2="1D7C 17A5 6003 0B1C 0964 BC73 E1E5 0172 1C7B E9A5 876D \
A716 735C 0F74 41B7 1E5A 34DB 326B EFD0 5CDF EE8E 2DE5 BA2E \
899A 7340 309B CB5F A4B5 24CD 7F9D".

Can you edit your license file follow the above. After that you go to:  Start/Control Panel/ System/Advanced/Environment Variables 

In the box Variable name type LM_LICENSE_FILE
in box Variable value type 27000@localhost or 27000@JAMES the default port in RMS is 27000
Click OK

Cheer.

----------


## kbh3004

I set my license as Gepachir said and RMS did perfectly! I think both of 2 solutions are Ok.
Thank you very much!

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear friends!
Does anybody work with FracPerm from RMS? I need any tutorials, manuals, lessons... If somebody has these materials, share it, PLEASE!

----------


## menus

Hi Blacksea

Could you please send me RMS2009 license? I need it for doing an educational research.

Thanks,
Menus
gletoy@yahoo.com

----------


## blacksea

NEW! Tempest 6.5  -  the latest version of Roxar's advanced reservoir simulation software suite. It is a modern next-generation simulator that brings the latest technology, productivity and simulation techniques to your team.

----------


## Seruy

Blacksea as always - it is manufactured! Generated the licence for Tempest 6.5 and rejoices!

----------


## goodboy83

If Anyone has Roxar2009 license then share it.....why keep it to urself

----------


## BooD

Please, share  instalation and license for Tempest 6.5

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## teppi

Hi Blacsea,
Please share license RMS2009, I used the old license ( 1 month ) and now my project is stopped. Help me!!! my email: beobin2000@ymail.com
Thanks you so much

----------


## aiman04

Hi Blacksea,

I'm in urgent need of the RMS 2009 and Tempest 6.5. Also EnABLE 2.2 if you have it. It would be great if it's permanent.

I can understand that you don't want to post it open here, you can email me at wadi77@yahoo.com.

Appreciate your help on this. I think having the software on personal machines will increase awareness and popularity of the software, in which the user will then persuade his company to buy an official corporate license.

Thanks.

Thanks.

----------


## dafenshi

> Dear friends!
> Does anybody work with FracPerm from RMS? I need any tutorials, manuals, lessons... If somebody has these materials, share it, PLEASE!



Dear AlexIvan
Do u have any tutorial for Roxar 
please mail me at 
mmgeophysics@gmail.com

----------


## dairi

> Hi Blacksea,
> 
> I'm in urgent need of the RMS 2009 and Tempest 6.5. Also EnABLE 2.2 if you have it. It would be great if it's permanent.
> 
> I can understand that you don't want to post it open here, you can email me at wadi77@yahoo.com.
> 
> Appreciate your help on this. I think having the software on personal machines will increase awareness and popularity of the software, in which the user will then persuade his company to buy an official corporate license.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



Enable version 2.0 already upload in my post .
EnABLE http.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] WinXP-Linux32-Linus64-Solaris.iso
please look my post : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
when i check my external drive in folder ROXAR because i remember roxar came to our company to promote Enable new version after they acquisition enscitech
and the develop Version 2.2,
let give me time to uplaod ( i think already upload this software so my friends ***** this software but uptilll now no progress..or he cheat me..i don't know i just positif thinking man..) its okay he can have version 2.2 but every year new application will out and commercial...for sure i don.t think i can share any more....

regards,

dairi-let me check..please look at my post and if youhave a ***** in my list software please share.

..................................................  ......
yup already uplaod....

"EnABLE Installer.rar" (126.33 MB) was uploaded successfully and sent to *********

You can share the following link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards,

dairi

----------


## adola_sheemy

hi every body
i started today to instal RMS 9 when i run the setup it started and when i press on install it took alot of time with no progress
what i do

----------


## slb_expert

> hi every body
> i started today to instal RMS 9 when i run the setup it started and when i press on install it took alot of time with no progress
> what i do



Hi friend,

Pls check your window platform I think your window didnt work very well

----------


## dafenshi

> Hi friend,
> 
> Pls check your window platform I think your window didnt work very well



hello there
where I can Find RMS2009 is it full *****ed?

----------


## slb_expert

> hello there
> where I can Find RMS2009 is it full *****ed?



Pls give me the email I will share it to you.

----------


## alouche

> Pls give me the email I will share it to you.



Hi Slb_expert,
Plze can you share with us the RMS with full *****?
here is my e-mail: nounounig@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## fuahmad

> Pls give me the email I will share it to you.



That will be great, send me also the  the *****/lic of rms2009.
FA
fuahmad@hotmail.com

----------


## dafenshi

> Pls give me the email I will share it to you.



my mail is mmgeophysics@gmail.com 
thank you in advance.

----------


## fuahmad

Can anybody upload rms2009 installer in rapidshare/ or megaupload or mediafire with *****/lic.
Thank you millions.
FA


fuahmad@hotmail.comSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## doctor2k7

Roxarrrr full install w/o ********

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## egeo

I'll be waiting the ********  :Smile:

----------


## doctor2k7

******** here, posted by CSM101  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fdzt

> Pls give me the email I will share it to you.



Hi Slb_expert,
Thank you very much , please send me the full ***** or/and license of rms2009
here is my e-mail: yaodabang@hotmail.com

----------


## dafenshi

would any upload to another server I can't download it from rapidshare.
and SLB_expert my E_mail is (mmgeophysics@gmail.com)

----------


## dafenshi

would any upload to another server I can't download it from rapidshare.
and SLB_expert my E_mail is (mmgeophysics@gmail.com)

----------


## 06pg22

alexivan ur megaupload link is not valid

----------


## nazrul_zin

Hi slb_expert, 
I need your help. Can you give the lincense for RMS 2009 maintainance 1. This is my email
nazrul_zin@yahoo.com    . Thanks friend

----------


## MORRS

Dear friends!!!
Could anyone please send me RMS2009 license? I need it SO much..

Thanks,
Ian
iankrasnevsky@gmail.com

----------


## DronYA

Hi.. What about ******** for tempest 6.5? Does anybody have it?

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## NPole

> Dear friends!
> I've uploaded installer R-MS_9.0.7 for x32 with -----.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



@AlexIvan,
Would you like to upload the installer with ***** once again? Since the file now is dead on the link you gave  :Frown: 
The message below was shown when I clicked the megaupload link:
 "Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.
  Reasons for this may include:


  - Invalid link
  - The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of service."

Thanks,
NPoleSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## slb_expert

anybody has rms 2009 installation and lisence for linux pls share it? thanks in advance

----------


## LOST

Dear Doctor,
please share the license again

----------


## khalid_ak019

> Trial license for R\M\S\2009   (Windows32/64,Linux32/64,SUN,SGI)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Passwd.:  Blacksea(smngs)



Dear *blacksea*,

Trial --------- has been deleted because of 'No download for a longer period'

Please upload again!

Thanks in advance,

Khalid

----------


## petrophysicist

the links are no longer valid 
please reupload it 
thanks

----------


## aqeel wahbi

hi
Is anyone have the licensing for roxar IRAP RMS 2009? plz help me here

----------


## aqeel wahbi

Hi
can help me for the lic rms 2009
aqeel_kanbar33@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## ghonimiak

> hi blacksea,
> As it is possible to see the full license rms2009?



Blacksea
If you please, can you send the full license of RMS 2009 to my mail
as I need it urgently 

Many regards
ghonimiak@islamway.net:  :Smile:

----------


## petrophysicist

pls send me the lic
geology5500@yahoo.com

----------


## ali12

Anyone have lithotect I will change with RMS
Petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## alexluu

Hi All
Here is a 2009 fix:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] FIX.rar
Please enjoy
alexluu

----------


## aqeel wahbi

thanks for alexluu

----------


## kamalnashar

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss for all

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## Van4er

Dear colleagues, would you like to upload the installer again?

----------


## polkoks4

Dear colleagues, would you like to upload the installer again please?

----------


## ppcon

Who is there rms2010,please send me todayever@yahoo.cn ，I made ----- to everyone

----------


## polkoks4

pls send me the lic and install RMS and Tempest on my mail: poltavchenkod@yahoo.com

----------


## Antoshka

Please upload the installer of RMS 9.0.x again.
Thx!

----------


## slb_expert

Anybody has RMS 2010 pls upload installation and ******** pls. Thks in advance

----------


## fuahmad

Please fire in rms2010, 
thx..
FA
fuahmad@hotmail.com

----------


## nghixuan

thanks for share

----------


## DronYA

What about lic for tempest 6.5?

----------


## gary_monty

> Pls give me the email I will share it to you.



Hi slb_expert,

Can you please share RMS2009 installer and its C****ed version with me?
My email is restin_piss@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## LOST

I have the following error during run.
please help me.
the ----- dosent work!
thanks

----------


## bratek

works for me!

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## LOST

please tell us the procedure of installation.
thanks

----------


## hungdvl50

hi every body!
I want to use RMS but I don`t have licenece so any One give for me a licence please!
my email : hungdvl50@gmail.com
thank!alot of

----------


## hungdvl50

slb_expert ! can you share me ?
my email :hungdvl50@gmail.com
thanks! alot of!

----------


## ipatah

slb_expert please share

----------


## landmark

.......

----------


## landmark

*RMS 2010* 
I have especially put for  you " etemad-34" :
This is installer for  RMS 2010 Win32, please download it as it will automatically will be gone.

........................................  (see your p)
Note:  It requires pass to open the file.

This is Crrack for that mentioned software: 
.............................................  (see your p)
Note:  It requires pass to open the file.

Best Wishes

----------


## Luden

> I have especially put for  you " etemad-34" :
> This is installer for  RMS 2010 Win32, please download it ASAP as it will automatically will be gone.



Do you have a ******** for it?

----------


## bratek

> *RMS 2010* 
> I have especially put for  you " etemad-34" :
> This is installer for  RMS 2010 Win32, please download it as it will automatically will be gone.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have RMS_2010 Win64-bit?
Upload it we can try to pa-tch.

----------


## mehul0024

Dear Friend,

Can u please share the pass please...

Thanks

Mehul

----------


## aqeel wahbi

Dear
Can you uload the Medcine for it?
thanksssss

----------


## alexluu

please give us the passwork to open the setup file
thanks guy

----------


## DronYA

I can't understand, why did you post installer without opened pass? You can send it by private mail. Are you feeling lucky yourself? It's not good i think.

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## melja

please share pass for achive

----------


## wskcemon

Hi slb_expert, 
I need your help. Can you give the lincense for RMS 2009 maintainance 1. This is my email
wskcemon@yahoo.com.cn . Thanks friend god bless you!

----------


## wskcemon

Hi slb_expert, 
I need your help. Can you give the lincense for RMS 2009 . This is my email
wskcemon@yahoo.com.cn . Thanks friend god bless you!

----------


## scripcode

Hi All,
Have some problem with RMS 2009, couldn't find FLEXlm 11.3 (geomaticLM) installation, had try couple of time install/uninstall, still not worked.
Appreciated for your kind help
cheers

----------


## Luden

> Hi All,
> Have some problem with RMS 2009, couldn't find FLEXlm 11.3 (geomaticLM) installation, had try couple of time install/uninstall, still not worked.
> Appreciated for your kind help
> cheers



In installer of RMS there is  flexlm's  installer also

----------


## wmpstl

> *RMS 2010* 
> I have especially put for  you " etemad-34" :
> This is installer for  RMS 2010 Win32, please download it as it will automatically will be gone.
> 
> ........................................  (see your p)
> Note:  It requires pass to open the file.
> 
> This is Crrack for that mentioned software: 
> .............................................  (see your p)
> ...



Dear Landmark...Please share just the installer file password

Many Thanks

----------


## DronYA

Installer for all. I don't remember with pass or without. If it will ask pass write me. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wmpstl

> Installer for all. I don't remember with pass or without. If it will ask pass write me. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please upload to Rapidshare, MEgaupload, ifile, 4shared or *******. sendspace is blocked in my country

Many thanks to DronYa

----------


## barbod

Dear DronYA, it needs password. please share the password for us.
thanks

----------


## bahramab

Dear Sir please post password:
wold you please upload 64x version as well,
thank you in advance

----------


## alex.stv

Hi everyone!
Gentlemen, please explain Irap RMS and Tempest 6.4 is a different module?
I have Tempest 6.4, but not on her license file. Sooo want, I want to explore ... If anyone has this, post a mail to my shakirov-a.stv @ rambler.ru
I would be very grateful ...

----------


## bratek

RMS = Petrel



Tempest = EclipseSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## alex.stv

Bratek Thanks for your reply!
Lord designers let me ask another question:
I heard that roxar offers a trial version of their programs ... If so, tell me where can I download Tempest.
Do I have a version of Tempest 6.4, but no license or key. Prompt please how to activate it or put a link, where you can download the license file and how to set it ...

----------


## alex.stv

Lord fashion, if someone has broken Tempest write to me, could agree ...

----------


## alex.stv

my email: shakirov-a.stv@rambler.ru

----------


## raska86

Dear landmark and all ,

I ask you kindly on any version of RMSs with ********ee. I downloaded the one from Landmark but archive requires password. Please anybody response! SOS
mail to adviser261986@yahoo.com   any link to installerr and ********e from RMSs.
Many thanks.

----------


## raska86

HI slb_expert 

please share to adviser261986@yahoo.com rmsss installer wtih working licen_se  . Thank you very mauch in adavnce!

----------


## raska86

> *RMS 2010* 
> I have especially put for  you " etemad-34" :
> This is installer for  RMS 2010 Win32, please download it as it will automatically will be gone.
> 
> ........................................  (see your p)
> Note:  It requires pass to open the file.
> 
> This is Crrack for that mentioned software: 
> .............................................  (see your p)
> ...



Please display the link they are not visible!thanks

----------


## tam2

who is know pass for it,please

----------


## kbh3004

What about the password? Please!!

----------


## sandstone2009

Originally Posted by landmark  
RMS 2010 
I have especially put for you " etemad-34" :
This is installer for RMS 2010 Win32, please download it as it will automatically will be gone.

........................................ (see your p)
Note: It requires pass to open the file.

This is Crrack for that mentioned software: 
............................................. (see your p)
Note: It requires pass to open the file.

Best Wishes


Please visible for Study and Forum discussion

Many Thank You

----------


## mkan

wheres the link?

----------


## sandstone2009

*Dear landmark,*

*Please share the link of bellow your last post*
*is very usefull for my Study on University*

*Many Thank You of your attention*


*RMS 2010* 
I have especially put for you " etemad-34" :
This is installer for RMS 2010 Win32, please download it as it will automatically will be gone.
........................................ (see your p)
Note: It requires pass to open the file.
This is Crrack for that mentioned software: 
............................................. (see your p)
Note: It requires pass to open the file.
Best Wishes

----------


## mkan

share the links of RMS 2010 with us





RegardsSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## anihita

the link of RMS 2010 is already shared by one of the members 




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



this is the link, but this may be protected by pass
share with others if you get to know the pass so that others can also use it

----------


## Van4er

Refreshed reference for Roxar 2009 with -----:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## slb_expert

email to me and I will share the RMS 2010 ********

----------


## LOST

Dear EXPERT,
would you please share RMS2010 with license for me?
Regards,
LOST
the_losts40@yahoo.com
your private inbox is full!

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear slb_expert
is it possible to share the ******** to me as well
thanks in advance
dalal1983@yahoo.com

----------


## geologist2010

hello

here's the RMS 2010 ******** any one post the installer for others

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Luck

----------


## sandstone2009

Dear EXPERT

Could you please to share the ******** RMS 2010 to me as well  ?
Many thank you

lee.wong09@yahoo.com

----------


## rinrin

Ok, thanks geologist2010

----------


## 1412

ok.. meds here
now, who got the installer please share..

link above (sendspace) has been deleted..

----------


## geologist2010

hi
hre's RMS 2010 ********
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Luck

----------


## pepe_gri

The link is dead...

Could U share it again plz....

Thank U.

----------


## mkan

please upload again





regardsSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## DronYA

This link is not dead. Anybody need RMS installer? I'll upload it again if you want.

----------


## meyssam1983

please upload RMS 2010

----------


## DronYA

What the version? I have linux 32 64 bit versions.

----------


## Mammon

Franciso, the second option on the install menu is to install the license system. That will fix your geomaticLM bug.

----------


## patagonia

RMS 2010 PW Plz

----------


## 1412

BUMP !!

still waiting for anyone who is really kind to share rms 2010 installer..

----------


## izan

Rms 2010 pass installer please

----------


## mmi78

Dear slb_expert
Would you please  send to me RMS2010 ******** ? i have the installation file
monty78@hotmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear mmi78
please share the installer
Regards

----------


## mmi78

Dear messam
do you have RMS2010 ******** file??

----------


## 1412

i have the meds.. as well as others..
why dont you upload rms 2010 installer..

everybody waiting for it..

----------


## mmi78

ok  realy i dont know how to load this file can you please tell me steps after that i will do???


and also can you give me the meds...???See More: Rms roxar

----------


## 1412

i dont really understand..

do you mean you dont know how to upload it ? or what ?
you can upload it to some public file hosting (HF,4Shr,..etc) and share the links

how do you get the installer..? maybe you can share the link that you got before..

----------


## mmi78

ok i will do now
can you give the link for meds??

----------


## 1412

ok..
actually if you search this forum, there are some posts that give you the links..





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



not uploaded by me..
not tested of course, cause i don't have the installer

i trust you that you would share the installer..

----------


## geologist2010

post the installer and i'll post ********

----------


## mmi78

thanks

----------


## mmi78

ok geologist deal?

----------


## mmi78

Dear geologist2010
this is the link for RMS2010.
can you send the link of ******** as you promise me??
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmi78

Hi i post the link as i promised you please test the med... and feed me back
thanks

----------


## geologist2010

here's the ******** as i promised
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geologist2010

can you please upload it on mediafire as i have problem with rapidshare

----------


## 1412

i already tried and license work just fine (this far)

my way
1. Install RMS
2. Copy and Replace all the files from *'p-at-c-h'*  folder to *'bin'* folder 
3. Rename license.dat to license.lic, copy/put wherever you want
4. Edit license.lic
     - rename hostID to your computer name
     - rename 1055 to 8888 (port number), i use the default one that appear in installation wizard
3. Install Local License (FlexNet), locate your license file
4. Restart PC
5. Start ROxar

----------


## pepe_gri

Guys,  upload the Installer again. The link is dead

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## izan

yes. it would be great if it store in 4shared.
This RMS installer is still working, but i do not know the pass to open it  :Frown: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## scripcode

^^^ password please  :Smile:

----------


## meyssam1983

please reupload installer
the link (rapidshare) is dead (10 times download)
regards

----------


## anihita

who knows the password, many members have requested for it

----------


## Van4er

Try these links:
RMS 2009 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
RMS 2010 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Archives are not protected by passwords and have ********.
Check, please. Does it work or not and write to me or here...
Best reguards.

----------


## DronYA

Try 32167 please

----------


## mkan

can you share petrel 2010.1 ******** please 



Regards

----------


## ipatah

yes.. please share petr*l 2010 ********

----------


## Rodfro

> Try these links:
> RMS 2009 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> RMS 2010 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Great guy
Appreciate your straight bullet
Keep it up.
Rod

----------


## mmi78

Please Petrel2009.2 med.....???

----------


## Rodfro

Why suddenly all are silent on ^^etrl2009.2/2010?
The medi** has not seen the light of the day.
The chatter is that only select few can make it.
My appreciation is to those.who can  give it out to  the 'hungry' minds here.
Rod

----------


## coyee

When I tried to install R*S, it ask for "port@localhost", what should I fill? I failed to install and need your guidance..



Thank u very muchSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## 1412

you can fill it with any number you like, for example : '8888@localhost'
then you use that number in license file for licensing purpose

see my post before for procedure

----------


## swibow

> you can fill it with any number you like, for example : '8888@localhost'
> then you use that number in license file for licensing purpose
> 
> see my post before for procedure



could we install this RMS together with Petrel in one PC?
Will they crash or not?

----------


## 1412

^^^^

no, they will not..
every software that using flexnet/flexlm license server have their own licensing utility (each have their own lmgrd.exe). they are installed separately for each soft but managed by one license manager.

if you open lmtools (license manager) , you can see all the license installed on your PC (ptrl,gocad,roxar,..etc.)

----------


## swibow

> ^^^^
> 
> no, they will not..
> every software that using flexnet/flexlm license server have their own licensing utility (each have their own lmgrd.exe). they are installed separately for each soft but managed by one license manager.
> 
> if you open lmtools (license manager) , you can see all the license installed on your PC (ptrl,gocad,roxar,..etc.)



Makasih gan !

----------


## coyee

> you can fill it with any number you like, for example : '8888@localhost'
> then you use that number in license file for licensing purpose
> 
> see my post before for procedure



Thank u for your guidance, finally it works after I changed environment variables of LM_License_file become '8888@localhost' at the final step

Regards,
coyee

----------


## petrofars2

Dear Friends, swibowand 1412,

Its possible to install several softwares together, just  go to "Config Services" tab in LMTOOLS, click on Service Name and type individual names for each license and set them. then you can run several licenses together.

----------


## 123

Colleagues, I have done everything this instruction, but it comes out this error. What do I do with this? Prompt please.
[IMG]C:\132.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]C:\1323.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## 123

Colleagues, I have done everything this instruction, but it comes out this error. What do I do with this? Prompt please.

----------


## Rodfro

123
What's your OS ?
If Win7.....this problem is sure to be.
In WIN XP ..... 2010 works, but your 'pill'will crash, it is not a sure 'pil' by the way!
Only 2009 works fine.
Check out what's you're trying to do....
Send me an email.....for further info if you wish to be.
__________________________________________________  _____
Never tell your problems to anyone...20% don't care and the other 80% are glad you have them

----------


## pepe_gri

I am having problems with rms 2010, It crashes.... I dont know If u are having the same problems....

----------


## 123

> 123
> What's your OS ?
> If Win7.....this problem is sure to be.
> In WIN XP ..... 2010 works, but your 'pill'will crash, it is not a sure 'pil' by the way!
> Only 2009 works fine.
> Check out what's you're trying to do....
> Send me an email.....for further info if you wish to be.
> __________________________________________________  _____
> Never tell your problems to anyone...20% don't care and the other 80% are glad you have them



Yes, i have Win_7  :Frown:  I will try to Win_XP

----------


## Rodfro

Pepe
Good to see you,
As I said the 'pill' is not a life saver for +++10 AT ALL. 
Need a proper prescription!
Rod


________________________
He who knows others, is learned. He who knows himself, is wise.----Lao-TzuSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## Hugo Tamoto

Hi!
Can you please post a tuto to how to instal the RMS 2010 and the license?

please!

----------


## Hugo Tamoto

Hi,  I see your posts about how to instal the RMS 2010. Can you help me?

I've followed your instructions and, in the final step it shows this messenge.

Unable to obtain licese for windows module.
Reason: The desire vendor daemon is down
Feature: rms_winnt
Vendor: Host: localhost
License path: @localhost
FLEXnet Licensing error: -97,121

what should I do?

----------


## 123

Who have Roxar 2008.1.1+med ..pls help

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
Does anybody have Frac_Perm's installer?
Upload for us, please! Or send me to geoluden@gmail.com, please!

----------


## tobelogin

> Thank u for your guidance, finally it works after I changed environment variables of LM_License_file become '8888@localhost' at the final step
> 
> Regards,
> coyee



Well, it's cool that you could make it works, can you brief me the steps you've done please ?

----------


## dante89

Hello. i need some your advice
 It's nice to talk with you. My name is Dante. Fist of all, thank you for sharing RMS 2010 on the web having ********. It's difficult to find Roxar. So i really thank you. i have done all of steps with ********. It has done very well on the Window XP but I don't understand why i can't do it for windows 7. I tried to do it again on many computers but the results are the same. It just works for Window XP but not for Window 7. Can you tell me some advice, please!
My system: Win 7 
My error: 
"Unable to obtain license for:
  Window Module
Reason: invalid (inconsistent) license key
 The license key and data for the feature do not match
This usually happens when a license file has been altered
Feature: rms_winnt
License path: @localhost;
FLEXnet Licensing error:-8,544
For futher information, refer to FLEXnet Licensing End User Guid availble at "www.macrovision.com".
This module ius mandatory. Terminating"

Dante ^^

----------


## vim

BTW the rox2010 is NOT stable at all. The medi+++ is not the full one.
2009 of blacksea/csm is the BEST
Can  you send me the one you have...i will test it...
last......in win7 install as admin. the -----ing actually does not work in win7 unless you're installing as Adminstrator.
vim

----------


## dante89

Yeah. I have the same problems as you said. Roxar RMS 2010 having the pill crashes since it ran for 5 minutes. I have to try many ways to hanlde with this but not succsessful. If you have any ideas with that. Please send message to me. My email: modern_talking54@yahoo.com

----------


## dante89

> 123
> What's your OS ?
> If Win7.....this problem is sure to be.
> In WIN XP ..... 2010 works, but your 'pill'will crash, it is not a sure 'pil' by the way!
> Only 2009 works fine.
> Check out what's you're trying to do....
> Send me an email.....for further info if you wish to be.
> __________________________________________________  _____
> Never tell your problems to anyone...20% don't care and the other 80% are glad you have them



Yeah. I have the same problems as you said. Roxar RMS 2010 having the pill crashes since it ran for 5 minutes. I have to try many ways to hanlde with this but not succsessful. If you have any ideas with that. Please send message to me. My email: modern_talking54@yahoo.com

----------


## slb_expert

Hi I got RMS 2011 installation. Can anybody make medi pls email to me I will pass it to?

----------


## geostatic

> Hi I got RMS 2011 installation. Can anybody make medi pls email to me I will pass it to?



Can you share installation RMS 2011? I'm a Progammer. It's necessary to creat the ********

----------


## Jasem

hi dear slb_expert



can you share installation file of RMS 2011 with me?

your inbox is full. please empty it  :Smile: See More: Rms roxar

----------


## wisdomxuhl

hi, dear sb_expert, can you share rms2011 to me, i will make medi for you.




> Hi I got RMS 2011 installation. Can anybody make medi pls email to me I will pass it to?

----------


## dante89

> Hi I got RMS 2011 installation. Can anybody make medi pls email to me I will pass it to?



I think you have RMS 2010.1 installation but not RMS 2011. Please send to me it. i will give you ******** as promised

----------


## karakurt2

Please give me a hint how to use fault system that was built in structural model in upscaling process. I cannot place faults from structural model in faults tab of dialog named Create Grid from Control Lines.

----------


## vilen

Hi! Can you send me too. Thank you!

----------


## slb_expert

Hi Wisdomxuhl,

pls give me your email!

----------


## wisdomxuhl

> Hi Wisdomxuhl,
> 
> pls give me your email!



my e-mail:hlxu@sipc.cn

----------


## vilen

my e-mail valeevtimyr@yandex.ru
thank you a lot!

----------


## mkan

Hi! Can you send me too. Thank you!

geo_mkan@yahoo.com

----------


## CronoS

Hi! And me too, please. Thanks!
vCronoSv@yahoo.com

----------


## mehdiengineer

> Hi I got RMS 2011 installation. Can anybody make medi pls email to me I will pass it to?



Dear slb_expert; 

could you please share the RMS 2011 installation with me. I really appreciate it. my e-mail: m_112006@yahoo.co.uk
many thanks in advance

----------


## melja

Please, anyone share RMS 2011 installation FOR ALL!!! Thanx!!!

----------


## slb_expert

Hi wisdomxuhl,



this is link to download rms2011 pls send the medi to me once you get it. Thank in advance. my email slb_expert@yahoo.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Rms roxar

----------


## wisdomxuhl

> Hi wisdomxuhl,
> 
> this is link to download rms2011 pls send the medi to me once you get it. Thank in advance. my email slb_expert@yahoo.com



where is the link?

----------


## dafenshi

> Hi wisdomxuhl,
> 
> this is link to download rms2011 pls send the medi to me once you get it. Thank in advance. my email slb_expert@yahoo.com
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 passwd?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karakurt2

Hello,

I'm getting acquainted with IRAP RMS. I wonder how to assign values for discrete parameter to 1 if center of relevalt cell is situated inside some contour. If cell center lies outside the contour its value should be 0. This is needed for initializing ACTNUM array. Please advise me how to do this.

----------


## Jasem

please share Password  :Smile:

----------


## positif

Hi slb_expert,

Please send the password to my email: sp4stic4l@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## melja

please share password for ALL! Thanx

----------


## mehdiengineer

> Hi wisdomxuhl,
> 
> this is link to download rms2011 pls send the medi to me once you get it. Thank in advance. my email slb_expert@yahoo.com
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear slb_expert, 

I would appreciate if you could send the password to my e-mail: m_112006@yahoo.co.uk

Thank you very much

----------


## slb_expert

I am sorry!

 pass: slb_expert123

----------


## Dmon4eg

Thank you!

----------


## melja

Thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vim

thx slb.
hope some may do that?
vim

----------


## alexluu

thank so much

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## vim

SLB,
this is 64 bit
Do you have 32bit
send me on the email vimgur@gmail.com
need ur help please.
thank you

----------


## melja

please share 32 bit!

----------


## mehdiengineer

Dear slb_expert, 

Thank you very much. 

Is there anybody to share 32bit?

Thanks

----------


## vitlord

please share medic for RMS 2009 or 2010.1
Thank you very much

mail:733766@gmail.com

----------


## melja

please share 2011 x32, thanx!!!

----------


## blacksea

*P********c-h-e-s are NOT necessary.*

 It is the complete license.

*Attention! Change MAC the network interface card on 0123456789AB*

----------


## Jasem

please share installer  :Smile:

----------


## Schlum

Thanks!

----------


## expert2010

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



does it need -----es beside the license or this license is enough

----------


## blacksea

> does it need -----es beside the license or this license is enough



It is the complete license.

----------


## rinrin

Awesome..happy to see you again great BLACKSEA..welcome..

----------


## koolravian

Could you please upload the 32 Bit installer great Blacksea

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## vim

Ahaa ! 
We see the guy.after a long crescedo!
But is it only for till sept 2011.
request a perma medi please.
Thanks a lot.....
vim

----------


## slb_expert

I am very happy to see Blacksea coming back! Thanks for sharing RMS 2011's Medi

----------


## petrofars2

Welcome Dear Blacksea we are waiting for new P-etre-l  Pa-t-ches
Thanks.
Petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## petrofars2

Someone please upload RMS 2011 32 bit version.

----------


## LOST

is it permanent or time limited?

----------


## antonio131313

Thank you!!! is it time limited license?

----------


## melja

please, upload RMS 2011 x32. thanx!!!

----------


## dante89

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> ...



I really thank Blacksea for license. It is very nice. But this license run up to 01-september-2011. We still need medichine for RMS 2011.

----------


## dante89

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, BlackSea. I have the problems. Roxar RMS 2011 having your license crashes since it ran for 5 minutes. I have to try many ways to hanlde with this but not succsessful. If you have any ideas with that. Please send message to me. My email: modern_talking54@yahoo.com

----------


## dante89

> Welcome Dear Blacksea we are waiting for new P-etre-l  Pa-t-ches
> Thanks.
> Petrofars@yahoo.com



Petrel 2011.1.0 (x86 + x64) installation packages (without ********):

 x86:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


x64:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Heroes, please share the ******** link

----------


## dante89

> Welcome Dear Blacksea we are waiting for new P-etre-l  Pa-t-ches
> Thanks.
> Petrofars@yahoo.com



Petrel 2011.1.0 (x86 + x64) installation packages (without ********):

 x86:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


x64:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Heroes, please share the ******** link

----------


## melja

please, upload RMS 2011 x32. thanx!!!

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## vim

------------------------
vim

----------


## petrofars2

please, upload RMS 2011 x32. thanx

----------


## melja

someone!!! please upload RMS 2011 x32

----------


## Jasem

please upload RMS 2011 x32

----------


## E.omara

Thanks a bunch blacksea.

----------


## mehdiengineer

Dear friends, 

I am looking for Zetaware Trinity software if anybody has it

Thanks

----------


## susander

please upload EnABLE 2.3 for  win

----------


## petrofars2

rms 2011 32bit installation Please

----------


## Dmon4eg

rms 2011 32bit installer  :Wink: 

megaupload.com/?d=JUUYL0AU

----------


## andylane

> rms 2011 32bit installer 
> 
> megaupload.com/?d=JUUYL0AU



Please make it available on 4shared, or rapidshare also

Great Thanks

----------


## marmabulak

Dear frends!!! Help me! I can`t iinstall rms2011 with new blacsea license. Please write step by step, what can i do. Thanks.

----------


## yantaih

blacsea license will expired. Who can give me a new license? Thanks.

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## Sonny999

This has several nasty malwares in the "setup" file!  Be warned!

----------


## bahramab

Hi black sea, 
Do you generate new license ,
the license expired.

----------


## Denice Lee

No ******** of RMS2011
RMS2010 ver. here has some problems. Shutdown often happens
RMS2009 ver. doesn't have mapping, well correlation, etc. modules.
Anyone can solve those issues?

----------


## ali jaafar

dear expert can u help me i need RMS EITH ********

----------


## ali jaafar

hi guys
can any one help me i need rms my email is
ali72_jafar@yahoo.com

----------


## dante89

> No ******** of RMS2011
> RMS2010 ver. here has some problems. Shutdown often happens
> RMS2009 ver. doesn't have mapping, well correlation, etc. modules.
> Anyone can solve those issues?



Exactly, I have the same problems as you said

----------


## olevin

Yes I have RMS, Petrel, IP4, CMG, Techlog, Geoframe, Eclipse, ocean, petromod and ... all latest version
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## tk_crk

> Yes I have RMS, Petrel, IP4, CMG, Techlog, Geoframe, Eclipse, ocean, petromod and ... all latest version
> Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com



Hey Guys, You will have nothing from this man untill give him a bucks of dollar

----------


## olevin

No I am a soft collector, and perfer to exchange new softwares
Here is my email: olevinsofts@gmail.com
You will see

----------


## Denice Lee

Dear dante,

I solved one of them.
I copied some missing modules from 2010 ******** and pasted into 2009 ********.
Finally, I got to have perfect 2009 RMS. Try it~

----------


## dante89

> Dear dante,
> 
> I solved one of them.
> I copied some missing modules from 2010 ******** and pasted into 2009 ********.
> Finally, I got to have perfect 2009 RMS. Try it~



Thanks to your good ideal.  :Very Drunk:

----------


## colmeseks

> Dear dante,
> 
> I solved one of them.
> I copied some missing modules from 2010 ******** and pasted into 2009 ********.
> 
> 
> Finally, I got to have perfect 2009 RMS. Try it~



Great!!See More: Rms roxar

----------


## vim

I need cycloLog urgently. Can somebody help me out.
thanks in advance
vim

----------


## mehdiengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Dear friends, 

I have installed RMS 11, but I have problem with reading its license (kindly provided by people in this forum and .... by BlackSea). At the last stage, I get the following message. Anybody can help to resolve the problem. many thanks in advance for your information.

----------


## ppcon

dear friend

please upload install RMS 11 , I try Ck it




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Dear friends, 
> 
> I have installed RMS 11, but I have problem with reading its license (kindly provided by people in this forum and .... by BlackSea). At the last stage, I get the following message. Anybody can help to resolve the problem. many thanks in advance for your information.

----------


## Zhing Xa

hello mans
i need ROXAR RMS 2011.1 x32 version. please help me for get it. also i can exchange with you
please contact me

best wishes to you

----------


## slb_expert

Hi Zhing Xa what soft do you have?

----------


## mehdiengineer

Zhing Xa, 

Here is the link to the RMS 2011. I have only its x64 version, but can not get it working on my win 7. I suppose the licence needs to be re-checked or re-done somehow. Would be nice if you find out a solution for it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dante89

> Zhing Xa, 
> 
> Here is the link to the RMS 2011. I have only its x64 version, but can not get it working on my win 7. I suppose the licence needs to be re-checked or re-done somehow. Would be nice if you find out a solution for it.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does this link have --------?

----------


## Zhing Xa

i need only x32 version. i have x64 version alreay

----------


## coverme

password?

----------


## dante89

> Dear dante,
> 
> I solved one of them.
> I copied some missing modules from 2010 -------- and pasted into 2009 --------.
> Finally, I got to have perfect 2009 RMS. Try it~



Can you explain to me how to copy some missing modules from RMS 2010. Can you tell me exactly the name of those modules (files), please

----------


## Osemann

Anyone has a working .lic for RMS 2011.1 x64? pls share

----------


## gaimazhu

> Zhing Xa, 
> 
> Here is the link to the RMS 2011. I have only its x64 version, but can not get it working on my win 7. I suppose the licence needs to be re-checked or re-done somehow. Would be nice if you find out a solution for it.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dear mehdiengineer, the link is dead. please could you reupload again ?



gaimazhu@gmail.comSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## busheler

Wrong post!

Deleted

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

thanks all for your shared

----------


## notachance

please shared it in another site like --------- or ........

----------


## iceland

Have Fun Guys    ----->     :Smile:   :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear iceland
thanks in advance for your nice sharing
Do you have inataller?
please reupload the installer
Regards

----------


## karakurt2

> Have Fun Guys ...



Thank you very much for interesting post, but these wonderful things lasts just only one month. After Febrary 5 we'll have to look for another wonderful thing.

----------


## iceland

Unfortunately the installer at Meg@uplo@d is permanently removed by ( :Frown:   ----------> everybody knows, by whom.

Wonderfull things never finishes, if one gets down 10 comes up...

----------


## meyssam1983

please reupload installer again
Regards

----------


## gjimi

please reupload installer in 4Shared again 
 Regards

----------


## vim

iceland
the ***** is expired since 5th Feb2012
vim

----------


## Jack_Ji

> RMS2009&RMS2010 ver. here has some problems. Shutdown often happens
> Anyone can solve those issues?



Exactly, I have the same problems as you said。Please tell me how resolve those problems.Thanks!

----------


## colmeseks

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Dear friends, 
> 
> I have installed RMS 11, but I have problem with reading its license (kindly provided by people in this forum and .... by BlackSea). At the last stage, I get the following message. Anybody can help to resolve the problem. many thanks in advance for your information.



Dear Mehdi,

Could you share to me the license of RMS 2011?,maybe  i can help solve your problem.



TrimsSee More: Rms roxar

----------


## colmeseks

Great!!! thanks for the License blacksea, but it valid until Sept 2011 right?

----------


## dante89

*Emerson launches Roxar RMS 2012 Reservoir Modelling Solution * 
RMS 2012 comes with new seismic inversion, seismic attributes, and field planning capabilities to help operators generate more accurate and realistic reservoir models and increase recovery rates

STAVANGER, NORWAY (March 27, 2012) -- Emerson Process Management has released Roxar RMS 2012, the latest version of its reservoir modelling software. The launch sees the continued expansion of Roxar RMS into the geophysics domain through a completely integrated reservoir modelling workflow which includes seismic interpretation, reservoir simulation, reservoir behavior predictions, and uncertainty management. 
With average global oil & gas recovery rates at just 22%, the smallest percentage improvements can have a huge impact on both future oil & gas production and the bottom line, said Kjetil Fagervik, managing director of Emersons Roxar Software Solutions. Accurate predictive reservoir models that can realistically represent the underlying seismic data and that can offer a seamless route from seismic to simulation are absolutely central to efforts to improve oil & gas recovery today. These are the underlying goals behind Roxar RMS 2012.

----------


## Zhing Xa

hello all

if anyone has RMS 2012, please contact to me. i ready to exchange (setup file or more)

best wishes to all

----------


## slb_expert2012

> hello all
> 
> if anyone has RMS 2012, please contact to me. i ready to exchange (setup file or more)
> 
> best wishes to all




Which software do you have????? I got it!

----------


## expert2010

> Which software do you have????? I got it!



please mail me

adola_sheemy@yahoo.com

i have alot new softwares to exchange

----------


## dante89

No news is good new about RMS 201

----------


## iceland

> No news is good new about RMS 201



If there is a installer for 2012 maybe somebody will try something  :Smile:   :Smile: 
The trouble with now-a-days is no sharing easily even with installers !!!!

----------


## dante89

> Which software do you have????? I got it!




Does anyone have Roxar RMS 2012 and lisence?

----------


## dante89

> Which software do you have????? I got it!




Does anyone have Roxar RMS 2012 and lisence?

----------


## Pizda

Please! Give me licence Roxar RMS 2009 or 2010.

----------


## polkoks4

please, reupload installer in 4Shared again 
Regards

----------


## dante89

No news is good new about RMS 2012

See More: Rms roxar

----------


## AtomV

Which RMS version can be used in window 7 ?
Could you please provide me ?
Thank you very much

----------


## tolmachev

Hi dear friends,
Kindly ask you to share again install package and license for Irap RMS 2011 or 2012.
Thanks in advance...

----------


## AtomV

I don't have any yet. Please provide me  :Frown:

----------


## nyetzcobbin

Appreciate to have the modelling demo from RMS by using seismic control..anyone willing to share?

----------


## Minfo

Hi to All
i need ROXAR RMS 2011 or 2012 Install source.
very thanks if any body help me for it. i can making License file for Roxar 2012 and then send it to you.

Too, i need following software Source and i can making  ----- or License file for These and then send to you.
- OpenFlow 2011
- PETREL Ocean Plugins 2011 or 2012
- Drill Office (DOX 2.0)
- SPT MEPO 3.4.1
- PEEP MERAK 2011
you can write to me at ma_1411@yahoo.com

Very Very Thanks for your Help

----------


## Minfo

Hi to All
i need ROXAR RMS 2011 or 2012 Install source.
very thanks if any body help me for it. i can making License file for Roxar 2012 and then send it to you.

Too, i need following software Source and i can making  ----- or License file for These and then send to you.
- OpenFlow 2011
- PETREL Ocean Plugins 2011 or 2012
- Drill Office (DOX 2.0)
- SPT MEPO 3.4.1
- PEEP MERAK 2011
you can write to me at ma_1411@yahoo.com

Very Very Thanks for your Help

----------


## aaliyev80

Gents,

I have original installers for RMS 2012 for Winx32, Win64, Unix, Open..Could anybody help me we with licence? I can share installer files if you want! I really need that((

Many thanks!

----------


## AtomV

Dear aaliyev80,

Could you please share the link to us? May be we will have someone who can ----- the license to share......I hope that, and i will try my best to......

----------


## wolikethis

dear friend ,could you upload the RMS 2012 file to the 4shared..?? thks!~..best regards..

----------


## worm2012

Deat friends, could you share the installer??

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

pls use 4shared when uploading installers. thanks

----------


## andymarx077

Alexluu,


Pls Do you have RMS 2012?See More: Rms roxar

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Pitter

Hi Friends,
I have RMS 11 with Full med.
I am ready to share and exchange it.
Address: pitterrgonza@gmail.com

----------


## corex

I have RMS and Tempest latest version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

